# What's Gene Hoglan's "kick triplets"????



## sevenstringj (Mar 7, 2010)

I keep seeing the same quotation but no explanation. "trademark lengthy double-kick drum rhythms (using what he calls 'kick triplets')"

So what's the deal?


----------



## XeoFLCL (Mar 7, 2010)

Pretty sure they mean his double kick triplets and in general style like in the beginning of Aftermath by SYL, for example:


----------



## Neon (Mar 7, 2010)

well, i think they're talking about the way he plays double bassdrum, instead of going with straight 16th notes (going like RLRL RLRL RLRL RLRL), he plays 16th note triplets (RLR-L RL-RL R-LRL), making him go faster...

hell i don't even know if i'm making any sense but a nice example of them are on Love by SYL, compare them to Drones by Fear Factory, i'm mentioning those two songs since the hands are doing ALMOST the same thing (most notable difference would be Hoglan's ghost notes on the snare) but the hi-hats are going straight quarter notes and snare on 2 and 4...

i hope that helps... 

EDIT: those triplets in the beggining of Aftermath are used by a lot of drummers so i don't think they're talking about them


----------



## sevenstringj (Mar 7, 2010)

I thought it was referring to technique. Like how lots of metal drummers these days use heel-toe to get insanely fast double bass runs. But you're saying it's just referring to the rhythm? So for example...

R--L--R--L--R--L--R--L--R <---norm
R-L-R-L-R-L-R-L-R-L-R-L-R <---Hoglan


----------



## Neon (Mar 7, 2010)

yeah, i think it's more about the rythms than technique, there's a preview of his DVD on youtube, you can watch him playing some fast doublebass drum and he's not doing any 'weird' technique like heel-toe or anything, he plays 16th notes triplets instead of going straight 16th notes, like you typed in your example


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 8, 2010)

Maybe they mean like Vinnie Paul does here at 0:41



I hear Gene do them a lot


----------



## TonalArchitect (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, it sounds more like just articulating triplets with the kick drums, which me think that it's just an artifact created by Wikipedia foolishness as opposed to any super special technique. 

Also, heel-toe isn't really a 'weird' technique; as far as I know, it's just a way to play double strokes with your feet so that you can treat them almost just like your hands. Otherwise there'd be just single strokes, but with heel-toe, you can do some other rudimental stuff, like paradiddles, open rolls (doubles) and all their spawn, and so on.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Mar 10, 2010)

ive noticed him doing triplets a lot more as well. also with jason bittner and he even talks about doing them more often than just two hits on the modern drummer DVD with him and chris adler.

speaking of gene doing this sort of thing, ive tried to listen closely and i cant tell for sure, but it sounds like he's doing triplets instead of just two hits during the intro of Skeksis. can anyone else offer observations on this? i can post a picture of the rhythm of what i think he's doing if i need to make it clearer.


----------



## sevenstringj (Mar 11, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> ive noticed him doing triplets a lot more as well. also with jason bittner and he even talks about doing them more often than just two hits on the modern drummer DVD with him and chris adler.
> 
> speaking of gene doing this sort of thing, ive tried to listen closely and i cant tell for sure, but it sounds like he's doing triplets instead of just two hits during the intro of Skeksis. can anyone else offer observations on this? i can post a picture of the rhythm of what i think he's doing if i need to make it clearer.



They're triplets, but not in triplet time. And they're short bursts, whereas the "trademark kick triplets" refers to continuous double bass runs in triplet time. As least that's the consensus.


----------



## 6o66er (Mar 11, 2010)

Doesn't he do these on Murmaider by Dethklok? Like..pretty much the entire song? I think it's an alternating triplet as mentioned earlier.


----------



## mlp187 (Mar 11, 2010)

I was front row when they toured w/ meshuggah back in 2002ish. I was drumming a fair bit back then and was just blown away by this mans effortless technique. I didn't headbob once because I was just observing Gene being a master at what he does. 
All of it was single stroke goodness (his foot work). After the show, I asked him if he was playing straight 12's just to reaffirm my observation and his smart ass reply was, "There were 6's, 12's 13's, 43's..." We then started laughing and we talked briefly about Detox (the song) and said goodnight. 

Wow that contributed nothing to this thread. Sorry!


----------



## boltzthrower (Mar 15, 2010)

I like his kick tone on the Death album Individual thought patterns. Is it natural or triggered? 

Sound on this video isn't so great, but whadya think, trigs?


----------



## Bigsexy8832 (Mar 31, 2010)

listen to some of the stuff on Sound of Perseverance by Death,
that is great drumming to try to immitate,


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 31, 2010)

Bigsexy8832 said:


> listen to some of the stuff on Sound of Perseverance by Death,
> that is great drumming to try to immitate,



Christy is good, but he's not Gene. Really, no one is.


----------



## Variant (Apr 1, 2010)

> R--L--R--L--R--L--R--L--R <---norm
> R-L-R-L-R-L-R-L-R-L-R-L-R <---Hoglan



Yup. Pretty much he uses it to bring a more "galloping" feel into many straight time parts. Kind of like a skank beat can bring a more aggressive attack to what would be a straight time feel.






boltzthrower said:


> I like his kick tone on the Death album Individual thought patterns. Is it natural or triggered?



Yes, he's said before that his work in the early days of Death brought the now ubiquitous kick trigger into the mix.


----------

